# No RAMROD for me!



## 2ride (Apr 2, 2002)

5 years in a row of this: "We're sorry to inform you...". After riding it in ,1998, 1999, 2003, 2004, and 2007, I haven't gotten it since! Bummer.

Say hello to the Frito BANDITO... see you there.


----------



## Knitapair (Apr 10, 2012)

I heard that if you volunteer to help you get an automatic spot for the following year. Probably not helpful but just something to consider


----------



## litespeed1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*I can relate to that*

I rode the 1st ramrod in 1984 with 42 other riders. After I had done it 10 more years the organisers sent my check back and said keep doing it and its free. Around 2000 people changed and I didnt get in, so I started banditing it with my friends. In 2004 I got hit by a car a week before the ride and couldnt ride, but have bandited it until last year when my friends got sick of being badgeded by the the ride. We even rode it in reverse in 2009 since it wasnt the traditnal route. So I went to enter this year 697 on the waiting list, not a chance of getting in. So 27 years of RAMROD, I have done 25 of them, I think I can handle myself for 160 miles and will be there.


----------

